# Amazing Creepy Dolls



## wickedwillingwench

those are REALLY great...creepy without being disgusting. I like them a lot.


----------



## freudstein

wow those are amazing!


----------



## Rania

Oh my gosh those are fantastic!


----------



## VampVixen

Yeah, what is it with creepy dolls this year? It's all I'm seeing on Pinterest and, honestly, they freak me out! (Probably because I had a creepy doll experience of my own once...)


----------

